# Natural sexual lubricant



## KMK_Mama

Hi all. I didn't know where to post this.....but here it is. Hopefully some of you might be able to help me!

I am looking for a natural sexual lubricant. My DH is circ'd and most of the time we need to use some type of lubricant. However, of all the ones we have tried, they all leave me swollen, with a terrible burning sensation, and because I have Interstitial Cystitis, my bladder hurts and I go to the bathroom so much after sex that I get no sleep. I am assuming some of this is because DH is circ'd, but I know that it's the lube that leaves me with the burning sensation, because it burns right when it is applied. We have tried KY, Astroglide, and several others.

Is there a natural lubricant that anyone swears by? What about vegatable oils? I guess they would stain though? I don't know. I am just looking for a solution and I am hoping someone can help.

My DH is starting the restoration process, but as everyone knows...it takes a long time so we need help in the meantime. THANKS!


----------



## fek&fuzz

Lots and lots of foreplay.


----------



## LoveChild421

pure olive oil works great as long as you're not relying on latex condoms for birth control









I notice that no matter how much "natural lube" I produce things still go dry after a little while.


----------



## carolhagan

I second the Olive Oil. Also, I have heard that this recipe works really well too:

Quote:

Or, mix and heat 4 tsp. cornstarch and 1 cup water until completely dissolved in a covered saucepan. Use non-metal dishes and a non-metal stirring spoon. Cool. Pour some into dispenser bottle. Refrigerate remainder. This is many persons' favorite recipe."
But, if you are looking for something to purchase this works well..

http://www.organiclubricant.com/fire..._lubricant.htm


----------



## prairiechild

pure organic coconut oil is the best. Coconut oil also has anti-fungal properties and will also help prevent yeast infections.


----------



## mama_at_home

Oh, I will have to try the coconut oil!


----------



## prairiechild

Oh, yeah, coconut oil is also very helpful in the restoration process. It makes the skin very pliable and soft and "stretchable." DH has been getting very fast results restoring and I attribute some of it to the coconut oil since the main thing we are doing is manual stretching. No devices, just occasional tape or stretching several times a week.


----------



## phatchristy

Interesting thread. I have to say, I HATE that I still have to use lubricant. Circ'd DH here who is slowly restoring and has a ways to go.

Having to stop and take that extra step to use lube is a sad reminder of what we lost to an "ignorant parental decision" that was made for him that he never wanted.

I hope someday soon we will not have to use it. My mom (who was married to my father who was intact) never had to use any lube in the 40+ years of marriage...not through pregnancy, menopause and after her hysterectomy. In fact, I had to inform her THIS YEAR what KY jelly and those other "personal lubricants" were for...she didn't know







: .

To think of all the $$$ I have had to spend on that stuff, and I am very thrifty. Long term, restoration is clearly the way to go!


----------



## jessjgh1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
Lots and lots of foreplay.

Sorry fex&Fuzz, but that has me cringing, because that often doesn't work the way it should for me. Maybe it works for some but I still get to a point where I worry that if the foreplay doesn't stop soon, I'm going to run out of lube.

Sorry, no suggestions to the lube problem but after dealing with pain, I instituted a no pain policy. So whatever it takes to not be in pain works... and although it was frustrating to realize just how often dh had no idea that I was







: instead of







I just had to tell him.

I've found that after sex was painfree for a while I needed less lube to get things working (stopping the pill helped too).... I think my body was so fearful of the pain I just couldnt' relax, etc.

Good luck.

Jessica


----------



## Blarg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz*
Lots and lots of foreplay.

Or slobbery oral.


----------



## jocelyndale

Personally, I find that natural oils get too sticky and gross and irritate my skin. I don't like smelling like olive oil or french fries or coconut.

We use a silicone lube (no parabens, no aloe, no glycerin). It's the number one choice for robots and automatons.


----------



## prairiechild

Refined coconut oil does not smell like coconut.


----------



## dynamohumm6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiechild* 
Oh, yeah, coconut oil is also very helpful in the restoration process. It makes the skin very pliable and soft and "stretchable." DH has been getting very fast results restoring and I attribute some of it to the coconut oil since the main thing we are doing is manual stretching. No devices, just occasional tape or stretching several times a week.

Could you elaborate on manual stretching? PM me if you want, I imagine the details are...well, detailed.


----------



## LoveChild421

oh..I'll have to give coconut oil a try too!


----------



## Pandora114

Eggwhite...


----------



## carolhagan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114* 
Eggwhite...

Eggwhites? I have never heard of that. I would think that would be really super sticky. (Coming from a mom who has a kid that like to break eggs on the floor daily)


----------



## Pandora114

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carolhagan* 
Eggwhites? I have never heard of that. I would think that would be really super sticky. (Coming from a mom who has a kid that like to break eggs on the floor daily)

Your body produces mucous that is the consistency of Eggwhite.

Semen is the consistency of eggwhite

Your natural vaginal lubricant also is the consistency of eggwhite at times...

they all get rather sticky if you dont wash btw...


----------



## mrzmeg

There is a brand called Nude that is made from organic oils.


----------



## carolhagan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114* 
Your body produces mucous that is the consistency of Eggwhite.

Semen is the consistency of eggwhite

Your natural vaginal lubricant also is the consistency of eggwhite at times...

they all get rather sticky if you dont wash btw...

Yes, I understand that. I am a childbirth educator that also teaches NFP. However, using actual eggwhites from an EGG doesn't seem like something I would want to do. LOL


----------



## prairiechild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Could you elaborate on manual stretching? PM me if you want, I imagine the details are...well, detailed.









sent you a pm


----------



## Electra375

I use an herbal oil prep - Calendula or Arnica (yeah, arnica is sometimes necessary for afterwards) the oils are in a base of Seasame seed.
www.greenbrierherbalist.com
I started using these after the birth of my dd as I needed the added healing benefits -- very long recovery to my perinum, still not 100% nearly 3 years later!


----------



## RidentMama

There's a WAHM who sells a natural lubricant:
http://www.dreamseeds.org/
also, she has a Hyena Cart at:
http://hyenacart.com/dreamseeds/

She calls it Yoni Balm, and here's her description:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dreamseeds*
Extra virgin olive oil infused with damiana and marshmallow root
Organic Shea Butter and Cocoa butter
Vitamin e
Evening primrose oil
Pure beeswax
Patchouli
sweet orange
bulgarian rose

poured into a .5 oz wand. Think of a large lip balm tube.
The scent is very light as to be arousing but not irritating to our sensitive skin.

It feels so awesome being rubbed in those private creases and places that could use a skin soothing kiss. And he will like it too.

$5 plus shipping first class mail (2-3 dollars max)

Marshmallow root lends its mucilage to help heal and protect mucous membranes and varicose veins. It has a soothing effect and is excellent in all sort of herbal medicine.
Damiana is an ancient herb of fertility and aphrodisiac. The pharmacolgy of this herb shows testosterone like alkaloids which can increase libido. It is also said to increase the male sexual system. And this is with external application. Internal application as a tea or tincture is even stronger effect on the reproductive tract.
Nursing mothers should have no problem with this. I would use a wee bit of caution for pregnant mothers due to the testosterone action of the damiana. It is minut but never the less present.
Bulgarian rose has also been added to enhance the female senses-rose makes us feel so feminine and is aphrodisiac in many males and females. rose is antidepressant as well and can calm the nerves.

I have been working with this product due to my own limitations. After having cancer I am continually trying to make my mama parts feel normal again. Lubrication is very important after the whole cancer thing so this is my natural way to increase the strength of my vaginal area with nourishing oils and herbs instead of commercial lubes. That is how this idea came to be. Hope it helps anyone that could use this.


----------



## mama_at_home

Quote:

She calls it Yoni Balm








:


----------



## Fi.

I like silicone lubes


----------

